# Did My Guy Knock Out His Teeth



## Tool (Feb 18, 2010)

Once in a blue moon my red goes crazy and will go face first into the glass. I noticed it looks like some teeth are missing, does it look like the top half of his teeth are missing?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

totally normal, the teeth will grow back. just dont put your hand in his mouth lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I disagree! I wouldn't worry bout his teeth, they'll grow back like mentioned. I'd be tryn to fix the reason he freaking out. Bashing the tank shouldn't be normal for any fish. Is he by hisself? Tried cutn back on the lights?looks fairly bright.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

try to dim the light or give him more cover as heavy planted or more wood. Make him feel comfortable.


----------



## Tool (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have had him for about 7months, and he is alone. I just turned the light on for the picture. He only does it once in a while (maybe like once every few months) usually when I walk in and turn the lights on in the room.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah mybad I noticed it said once in blue moon after I sent. Rbp can be skittish when they're solitary fish. Looks nice other than boxers smile.lol. Have any more pics?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

RBP do best in a group of 3 and/or more. Add some more pygo maybe in feel more comfortable that way.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said it should grow back if they are even knocked out. Its not overly common, but its not abnormal for agressive or skiddish p's to knock some teeth out. My elong a while ago was missing one of his front teeth (chipped i think) but now its back to normal.


----------



## Tool (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks. A photo by request.


----------

